# Comcast, slow internet connection



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay so we have Comcast Broadband at my house, and for some reason, it's really slow. Right now, the cables is hooked up to an RCA modem and then through a Belkin router. So basically, when I type in a web address and try to access it, the page loads really slow. Sometimes, it loads, okay, but sometimes, it just shows the loading bar at the bottom of the screen, and eventually, it goes to a "Page cannot be found" page, and when I click "Try Again" it usually connects, but the page again loads very slow. Sometimes, I can't even have 2 tabs loading different pages because it's so bad. I know it's just not a problem with my computer because my laptop that connects wireless-ly has this problem as well (this computer I'm uses wireless internet too). The computer hooked up directly to the modem/router has the same problem as well! What can I do to help fix the speed? Is my best bet to just call them? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check out www.speedtest.net and post the results.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, this is what I got for my computer:



AS for the computer hooked up directly with an ethernet cord:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow... And what level of service do you have with Comcast?


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that it's just the basic cable internet. D:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That might be it... These are the speeds my ISP offers.

Road Runner Lite: 786/128
RR Basic: 3Mbps/385Kbps
RR Standard: 7Mbps/512Kbps
RR Turbo: 15Mbps/2Mbps

Is yours something like those?


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, there's:

Economy Internet Service: 1Mbps/384Kbps
Performance: 15Mbps/3Mbps
Blast!: 20Mbps/4Mbps
Ultra: 30 Mbps/7Mbps
Extreme 50: 50 Mbps/10Mbps

I'm pretty sure my mom settled for the cheapest one so it would be the Economy Internet Service. Is that really the problem? I remember having Comcast at my old house and I don't remember being it this slow. I'm pretty sure the DSL at my dad's house is faster than this, and it's cheaper. :\


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Even if you have economy you SHOULD be getting a little more speed. Pester Comcast about it.

I have RR Turbo and these are my results at about 4:50 PM.


----------



## ren3gade (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, mine sucks. D: Yeah, I guess I should give them a call then. Thanks for your help!


----------

